
Only 18% of Consumers Have Tried and Liked VR - Kroeler
http://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2018/06/vr-ar-superdata-want-to-try-xr-life.html
======
crooked-v
Well, duh. It's both really expensive and you need a dedicated physical area
for it. Nobody needs to actively think about the arrangement of their real
estate when they get an Xbox.

